

Review: Beyond the Hoax: Science, Philosophy and Culture by Alan Sokal - tokenadult
http://www.skeptic.org.uk/component/content/article/451

======
tokenadult
The Sokal hoax

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sokal_affair>

was an interesting hack of academic publishing.

~~~
biohacker42
I always found it more entertaining then interesting. Like shooting fish in a
barrel. Fish that _aren't even wrong._

P.S. Don't mistake the above italicized for my agreeing with mumbo jumbo,
quite to the contrary.

